# Rezepte für Zander



## Guen (10. August 2001)

Hi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ,weiss noch jemand ein leckeres Zanderrezept ?Gruss Guen


----------



## HofmannWerner (10. August 2001)

Hey Guen
Ich habe hier nachfolgend ein leckers Zanderrezept.Es ist zwar etwas mit Arbeit verbunden aber dafür schmeckt es auch herlich
und du wirst für die Aufwendung entlohnt.
Nun zum Rezept "Zander im Schweinenetz"
Das Rezept stammt von Wolfgang Kirchner,Chefkoch vom "Kleinen Restaurant" in Gerolzhofen.
Zutaten für 3 Personen:
600gr.Zanderfilet
150gr.Blattspinat(kann auch tiefgefroren sein)
2 Tomaten
10 Egerlinge oder Champignons
20gr.geröstetes weisbrot
1 packung Frischkäse 
Salz,Pfeffer,Zitrone
1 Schweinenetz (bekommst Du bei jeder Metzgerei)
1 Knoblauchzehe
2 Zwiebeln mittelgroß
Butter
Zubereitungszeit
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Std.
Zubereitung:
Zanderfilet mit Salz,Pfeffer würzen und etwas Zitronensaft darübergeben.Spinat und Tomaten
blanchieren und sofort in Eiswasser erkalten lassen.Egerlinge oder Champignons kurz mit dem Knoblauch anschwitzen.Von der haut befreite Tomaten,Spinat(aufgetaut) und Egerlinge/Champ.in Würfel schneiden,mit grösteten Weißbrotwürfeln und Frischkäse mischen und würzen.
Das Schweinenetz ausbreiten(zuvor gut auswaschen) und die Zanderfilet darauflegen,die Füllung gleichmäßig auf die Filets verteilen,das Netz darüberschlagen.
Bei 200° 20-30 min.im Ofen lassen,dabei mit Bratensaft und Butter übergießen.
Dazu paßt Tomatenbutter,zu der man zusätzlich 250 gr.Tomaten braucht.Diese kurz kochen,durch ein Sieb drücken mit etwas Butter,Petersilie,Zucker,Salz und etwas Fischfond mischen.Statt ins Schweinenetz kann man dieses Gericht auch gut in dünne Blätterteigtaschen einwickeln.Diese werden dann mit Ei bestrichen und kommen 20 Minuten in den heißen Ofen.Dazu passt vorzüglich Reis.
Als Getränke 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










# empfehle ich einen guten trockenen Frankenwein (Silvaner)oder ein frisch gezapftes Pils.
Ich wünsche Dir gutes Gelingen und einen guten Apetitt.
Las mal was von Dir hören,wenn es Dir geschmeckt hatt.


























#


------------------
 stets guten Fang wünscht 
 Werner


----------



## Fischerfritz (10. August 2001)

Das hört sich lecker an leider wollen unsere Zander bis jetzt noch nicht so beißen um es auszuprobieren.
Falls ich in Ostfriesland auch keinen fange muß mir Guen einen verkaufen um dieses Rezept auszuprobieren oder noch besser Guen macht ein Festschmaus und wir (Albatros u. Zander 09) feiern Guen`s tollen Fänge mit viel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










  Fischerfritz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Fischerfritz am 10-08-2001 um 19:32.]


----------



## Megarun (10. August 2001)

Mann HW...
..bei Deinem Zanderrezept läuft mir das Wasser im Mund zusammen.
Beim nächsten Zander (den hoffendlich) fange, werde ich das `mal ausprobieren.
Ich habe meine Zander, (filetiert=Echte Maloche) bis jetzt gesalzen, gepfeffert, etwas Zitrone, in Ei und Paniermehl gewälzt, und in Butter langsam gebraten. Also 08/15 Rezept.Gruß, Megarun


------------------
...immer Untermaß...
***Moderator "Günstig kaufen & Tip`s" ***


----------



## Fischerfritz (10. August 2001)

Spaß beiseite,
hab grad bei meiner Frau nachgefragt und die hatte unsere letzten wie folgt zubereitet.1 Zander 1 Kg
1/2 Zitrone
1 Teel. Salz
wenig weißer Pfeffer 
1 Knoblauchzehe
1 Bund Kerbel
4 Eßl. weiche Butter
2 Kartoffeln
1/4 l Gemüsebrühe
200 g Sauerrahm
1 Bund Dill (wichtig)Den Zander innen u. außen waschen u. trocknen
Den Fisch innen mit Zitronensaft Salz, u. Pfeffer einreiben.
Backofen auf 200c. vorheizen.
Knoblauch kleinhacken u. mit Salz bestreuen danach mit der Gabel zerdrücken.
Kerbel kleinschneiden.
Die Butter mit dem Knoblauch u. dem Bund Kerbel verrühren.
Die Kartoffeln schälen und waschen.Die Gemüsebrühe zum kochen bringen.
Den Zander mit den Kartoffeln füllen, in eine Bratreine stellen (die Kartoffeln geben den Fisch Halt), und den Fisch gleichmäßig mit der Kerbelbutter bestreichen.
Den Fisch im Backofen auf der unteren Schiene in etwa 35 Min. garen.
Nach 10 Min. Bratzeit die heiße Gemüsebrühe um den Fisch gießen .
Nach 25 min Bratzeit mit Sauerrahm besteichen.
Zum servieren mit Dill besteuen und mit Bratfond umgießen.
Dazu gabs vor vielen Jahren wo ich meinen letzen fing glaube ich Blttspinat u. Kartoffeln.Würde es bei meinen nächsten Fag auch gerne wiederholen.schönen leckeren Gruß Fischerfritz [1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Fischerfritz am 10-08-2001 um 20:27.]


----------



## Megarun (10. August 2001)

Mann, mann...
...wenn Ihr hier so weiter Zander Rezepte postet: "Beiß` ich gleich in meinen Monitor (19")Ich will sofort `nen Zander!!! Aal & Zander: "Meine Lieblingsfische" (zum essen)Hamm, hamm, Megarun


------------------
...immer Untermaß...
***Moderator "Günstig kaufen & Tip`s" ***


----------



## Guen (11. August 2001)

Hmmm ,HoffmannWerner und Fischerfritz ,Superrezepte !Probier ich auf jeden Fall und poste das Ergebnis hier !Ansonsten geht es mir wie Megarun ,ich könnte so zur Truhe laufen und Filets rausnehmen !Aber gemach ,Zanderfilets gab es gestern erst !@Fischerfritz : Zander verkaufe ich nicht !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Wenn Du keinen fängst und ich noch welchen habe schenke ich ihn Dir !Albatros handhabt das genauso ,das weiss ich ohne Absprache mit ihm !Gruss Guen[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Guen am 10-08-2001 um 23:38.]


----------



## Fischerfritz (11. August 2001)

Hi Guen,
danke für dein Angebot.
Ich werd mir in nächster Zeit viel aufwenden um mir wieder ein schönen Zander in die Bratreine zu kriegen dazu steht noch jede menge Zeit zur Verfügung.
Allerdings ist unser Gewässer stark befischt
unsere Zander momentan nicht so fängig wie bei euch.
Ausweichmöglichkeiten stehen im nahen Frankreich (was ich mit Sicherheit im Herbst unter Beschuß nehme).
Vorrangig freu ich mich natürlich schon auf eure Heimat wobei ich mir kein Bade sondern einen kräftigen Angelurlaub vorstelle.
Wer weiß villeicht spendier ich den kapitalen zum berauschenden Fest mit 
Open Air Stimmung.schönen Gruß
Fischerfritz


----------



## Dorschkiller (11. August 2001)

Moin ihr ZanderköcheIch habe ein ganz einfaches Rezept für den Zander. ( abolut Wohlschmeckend )Zu lesen, wo es hingehört, bei den Rezepten.
( demnächst )Petri

------------------
The Past-Master of Dorsch


----------



## Guen (27. Januar 2002)

Mal für unseren Zanderjan(schon der Name macht Ihn mir Sympatisch) nach oben geholt !Gruss Guen


----------



## chippog (6. Februar 2002)

man macht ihr mich fertig. habe im leben noch keinen zander gefangen. wie soll ich da solch leckere rezepte kochen??? dieses jahr soll es aber passieren, das mit dem zanderfang!

-------------------------------------------------------
- skit fiske! -  christian, der chippog, göteborg


----------



## calli die pose (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rezepte für Zander*

moin ,wollt mal fragen ob jemand auch nen EINFACHES rezept für nen zander hat was nicht ganz so aufwendig is


----------



## wasser-ralf (6. März 2009)

*AW: Rezepte für Zander*

Klar - Zander natur!


----------



## djoerni (6. März 2009)

*AW: Rezepte für Zander*

zander schuppen und filetieren. dann das filet würzen, hautseite mit mehl bestäuben. überschüssiges mehl abklopfen und in heißem öl auf der hautseite kross anbraten. hitze etwas runterschalten und durchziehen lassen. dazu bratkartoffeln und ein kühles blondes. 

@docschokow

nöö die schmecken nicht! lohnt sich nicht darauf zu angeln:q nee mal im ernst. ja die schmecken. genauso wie die dicken barsche:m


----------

